# cuyi problem cuuting



## francisd24 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi. please patulong po sa CUYI cutter ko kasi po pag nag ka cut ako hindi nagmimeet sa dulo and cut nya​


----------



## Hypermetal (Aug 16, 2014)

Boss, baka may nagalaw ka sa settings nya, dapat alam mo yung default settings nya sa plotter, o kaya try mo uninstall yung flexi10 tapos install mo ulit


----------

